# Does anyone here drive for GrubHub?



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

I was planning to start today, any thoughts?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Dustyhogg...have you started yet?

In Boston, their Craigslist ads have them now partnering with the local DiningIn delivery service, started here and tgen expanded to a few other cities.

Says it offers/includes (?) benefits (not sure what kind or how good) and 401k

It claims up to $30 hourly...also claims it pays more than DoorDash and other competitors.


----------



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I did started last night, it was actually pretty good, I made like $110 for a 5 hr. shift. I drive for postmates too and its way better than postmates.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

How long was the sign up process?


----------



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

About a month.


----------



## Justboogie (Jan 11, 2016)

dustyhogg said:


> Yeah I did started last night, it was actually pretty good, I made like $110 for a 5 hr. shift. I drive for postmates too and its way better than postmates.


Wow. That's pretty good. I'm barely making $10/hour doing Grubhub in Orange County. The orders are few and far between that I have to rely on the guaranteed hourly minimum wage. And even when I do get orders, some require me to drive 8-12 miles, which is too far. I'm maintaining 100% acceptance rate of deliveries. How many deliveries are you getting per hour in Los Angeles?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dustyhogg said:


> About a month.


I'm still waiting for grubhub to set up orientation.Been over a month since approved to drive


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I just signed up.. figured I'd try something new. Doesn't seem to be too popular in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I GrubHub delivery but they come through the Chicken and Waffle House where I am an independent contractor. 

GrubHub accounts for 80% of the deliveries because the restaurant stop taking credit cards over the phone.

GrubHub was awesome for the pizza delivery in food delivery. Thank you GrubHub


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am working for GrubHub now. I like driving around the town along the lakefront and delivering food.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Grubhub in conjunction with DD makes for a busy & plentiful night whenever Lyft has no good PT or Power Zones.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> I'm still waiting for grubhub to set up orientation.Been over a month since approved to drive


I did the orientation online. You should check to see if that's possible in your area


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Signing up for grubhub today, pm me a referral code. I'll update this when I get one.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Justboogie said:


> Wow. That's pretty good. I'm barely making $10/hour doing Grubhub in Orange County. The orders are few and far between that I have to rely on the guaranteed hourly minimum wage. And even when I do get orders, some require me to drive 8-12 miles, which is too far. I'm maintaining 100% acceptance rate of deliveries. How many deliveries are you getting per hour in Los Angeles?


I am slightly confused on how GrubHub works. I do UberEats mainly, login and get pings from any restaurants on their platform that I am close to. With GrubHubs, I have seen restaurants use their in house delivery guys. So what's up with that? How do you schedule shifts with GrubHub the company, when most of the restaurants I have been to here in NY use their in house delivery guys? I was even asked by one of the restaurants that i was picking up UberEats order to also deliver their GrubHub order which was close to my Eats drop off bcz their driver was off for the day or something.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

GrubHub is the OG of app based food delivery. I remember using them for the first time in 2012. The food took forever like over an hour but my GF at the time wanted CHILIS. My understanding is you actually get to see where the delivery is going upfront, and even the amount of the tip! Sounds great, but UE has pretty much killed them in my market so it's not even worht talking about. Look for industry consolidation in the near future, as in, Amazon buying GH/DD/PM to compete with Uber. Uber won in two years. Sadly. GH got beat with a 4 year head start so don't expect some great comeback.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> GrubHub is the OG of app based food delivery. I remember using them for the first time in 2012. The food took forever like over an hour but my GF at the time wanted CHILIS. My understanding is you actually get to see where the delivery is going upfront, and even the amount of the tip! Sounds great, but UE has pretty much killed them in my market so it's not even worht talking about. Look for industry consolidation in the near future, as in, Amazon buying GH/DD/PM to compete with Uber. Uber won in two years. Sadly. GH got beat with a 4 year head start so don't expect some great comeback.


Restaurants will grow tired of Uber's fees. There is a steep upfront buy in ($400+), and they pay Uber 35% of the food costs back. The only thing UE offers a restaurant is exposure, and the hopes that the customer likes the cold/mistreated food which will pull them into the restaurant where they can earn the full menu price.

Grubhub is thriving here in the Plano/Frisco area. I encounter more GH drivers than UberEats when I am working (granted, some restaurants I pick up at don't use Uber). DoorDash still seems to have more action around here - but the shifts are so overstaffed and the pay is far too low (below $15/hour during dinner).


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I drive with GrubHub in Chicago. GrubHub is a chicago-based company. I've been driving since September 5th 2017. March 18th 2018 they split the Evanston area into two different areas. Two drivers were given a choice of which area they want at work or they had an option to let GrubHub put them in the region where they needed drivers.

Before they split the region I was averaging $19.44 an hour. Working approximately four and a half hours a day I was making approximately $84 a day. I've only worked one day since they split the region I work 3 hours it was slow and I made $36.90. I'm guaranteed $11 an hour. I think the Chicago region is guaranteed $12 an hour and $3.75 / delivery instead of $4.

I'm still a premier driver but I've been through it all. I've missed the schedule block and been suspended or whatever for a month. Just happened when my car froze on the day after Christmas. It's not necessarily a suspension but you have very limited access to schedule hours.

In the month that I've been back full time I've missed twice as many offers than I did to the previous five months. Two of them happened when my block ended and I didn't go in available. One of them was missed in a high-rise building that has poor cell reception. The other three or four we're missed for some unknown reason period and one happened right after cancellation.

I've also cancelled two blocks just Sunday because one of the cells in my car's battery got weak and the battery was no longer putting out under 12 volts and I had to buy a battery. Missing the two blocks did not take me out of Premier status because the of the numbers of blocks that I work the previous month I think.

I'm in The Hot Zone right now I can't afford to miss another month due to poor scheduling access. This is complicated by six consecutive days working close to 30 hours. The Mist orders for reasons unknown concern me a lot. GrubHub may have changed the issue I brought up to their attention which was causing me confusion due to the location of the little banners. Eventually I will stop watching my dashboard waiting for another warning light to show up.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

William; You obviously know a lot about GrubHub, but I don't understand everything you wrote because I don't.
How do I find out what the guaranteed rate is for my location?
What is a premier driver? How do you get that?
What are the consequences of cancelling or missing?
I wonder if you battery problems are caused by the many times you start the car while delivering w/o running the car long enough between to fully recharge the batt.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

1. The battery and alternator situation

was a loose harness with wires going to the alternator. I had the same problem last night where the alternator light would come on and then go our while I was driving. car wouldn't die just the alternator light going on and off. Throughout the night if I had time waiting for a delivery to pick up I'd open the hood and jiggle the wires and check things out. And then I reach my hand down into a smaller area between the engine and the alternator push down one of those clamps and it clicked. The car hasn't had the same problem since. Long explanation there

2. Guarantee 

You can try looking on Craigslist for a GrubHub ad under jobs. It might have the information there while you're clicking through the application.

3. Cancelling missing a day work or offer

If you schedule a day to work and you don't show up for work you get knocked down from premiere driver to partner because your attendance rate false below 100%. You will get a Saturday schedule release with fewer days to choose from I worked one three-hour shift during my time out

If you are schedule a day to to work and you cancel that day before the shift starts or end your shift early you lose points on your block drop rate. If you're blocked drop rate is higher than 10% you become a pro driver. You will get a Friday schedule which may also offer fewer hours to choose from. I've never been there.

If you miss too many offers and your acceptance rate Falls below 95% you become a pro driver with a Friday release scheduling hours.

4. When you start driving with GrubHub you start off as a premier driver. 

After your first 20 deliveries your ranking is set based on the number of offers you missed the number of blocks scheduled you missed and any blocks you cancel before of during work. You can also reject an order which I've never done. A premier driver gets a Thursday schedule release. Last week almost every time slot was available and I had a choice of thousands of combinations. Almost like a choice limited by the number of blocks available.

5. My average take home

After 4 days from the region split I'm upto averaging $86.94 a day. Right now it's over $31,000 a year if I work 7 days a week which I have done once and I'm in the middle of a seven-day run with no days off. I have over 30 hours scheduled next week with two days off.

I've been delivering food since like 1997 if not before so I really like driving around town. I like getting money every few minutes it's even more better when you're getting cash every few minutes that you can actually spend but I'm adjusting to a weekly paycheck.

If your schedule oriented and like being able to set your own schedule GrubHub can work this is a decent job.

You can see what I'm going through it takes some adjustment. I've never met these people face-to-face and they've never met me they don't know if I'm a psychopath or just some guy who here to work. So I schedule as many hours as I can and I have no plans of missing orders rejecting orders cancelling blocks just not showing up. I'm doing the best I can with the car I have. The car issues is my main problem for missing blocks.

Hope the information helps. Sorry for the improvised look I didn't have a month to get my initial thoughts down do a little more research and edit. But all the information is there for you good luck


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

William1964 I have about at 60% acceptance rate on GH, though I don't rely on this as my sole income. You say you've never rejected an order? That is just incomprehensible to me. I've rolled the dice on a few orders where the tip was not made up front - and I got just what I expected, $0 tip. There is no way I'm bringing someone food for $4 and change.

Thankfully, I'm able to schedule the shifts that I prefer working without much trouble on Saturday - though if I don't jump on it right when the blocks open I can miss a few.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

andaas said:


> William1964 I have about at 60% acceptance rate on GH, though I don't rely on this as my sole income. You say you've never rejected an order? That is just incomprehensible to me. I've rolled the dice on a few orders where the tip was not made up front - and I got just what I expected, $0 tip. There is no way I'm bringing someone food for $4 and change.
> 
> Thankfully, I'm able to schedule the shifts that I prefer working without much trouble on Saturday - though if I don't jump on it right when the blocks open I can miss a few.


GrubHub is auto pre-tip @ 10% the customer manually changes it to ZERO! I have a hard time facing the customers that do that! It's so ****ing rude! I don't want their shitty order. I wish GrubHub wouldn't allow them to change it. People like that have a lot of nerve. A lot of shitty customers out there.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> GrubHub is auto pre-tip @ 10% the customer manually changes it to ZERO! I have a hard time facing the customers that do that! It's so &%[email protected]!*ing rude! I don't want their shitty order. I wish GrubHub wouldn't allow them to change it. People like that have a lot of nerve. A lot of shitty customers out there.


If I saw "0.00" Tips as in no tip... I upfront, confront the customer show them my Apps/phone and ask them for tips! But I usually selective, on doing so... if the customer live in a nice area, with nice cars and house... I do demand tips. If the customer, looks like a student then... I know he/she is short on cash. I just bite my tongue and leave! But I always belive it is rude not to tip, your Driver! Because we are like, waiters/servers on wheels! And you do tip your waiters/servers, when you eat at the restaurant!


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

I've done GH for a while, but they're going downhill in my area. I keep getting low pay orders without tips as well as getting orders that other drivers have rejected. Now I drive more with their competitors.


----------

